# gps suggestions



## josephi88 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm looking into getting a handheld gps to use out on Lake Erie but I have no idea what to get. I don't need anything fancy, just something so I can mark fish while drifting for walleye mostly. I hate drifting over fish and not being able to find them again. Anyway, like I said just need something simple and hopefully not too much over the $100 mark if possible. If anybody has a recommendation I'd appreciate it.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Hard to beat the Garmin e-trex. I've used one for years.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

That E-trex is about the only thing nowadays for what you are looking for in a handheld.


----------



## josephi88 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks guys I appreciate the input. I think that's what I'm going to get. I think I wish I would have just gotten a gps combo a couple years ago when my fish finder died but o well.


----------



## josephi88 (Jun 7, 2011)

What model do you guys use? I just discovered there are several models. I'm not sure if the base model would be good enough, or I'd be better off getting a little more expensive one. I was thinking I'd get the eTrex 10, but then discovered there is a 20, venture HC among others. Any and all thoughts or opinions are appreciated.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I've had my unit for years. I don't remember the model number but it is a yellow unit and probably the cheapest one they had at the time.
You won't regret your choice.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm not familiar with the etrex. The basic one is around $125 now. I have a fancier garmin that was given to me and I don't like it 1 Iota!!!.MPH is about the only thing I used on for,and as a backup.Easy on batteries is about the only thing I can complement it on.

Menu pops up to find gas station or restaurant. Hello! I'm on the water!!! I don't need no stinking gas,hotel, or food!!!! Also has geocaching which I don't need.Harder to mark the waypoints. Gives me a generic map of the lake. Give me my old basic eagle anyday!!! Mark the fish,select that wp #,navigate to that #,arrow shows me where that is,change screen to set the MPH,dial in the throttlemaster to 3 mph,and hammer time!!!! worst part of it is the screen selection. I have to scroll from the arrow screen that shows vmh to the next screen that gives me exact mph.

My next graph will be a combo,but I have a feeling that explorer will stay in the boat for a while!


----------

